
DataCamp CEO steps down indefinitely in wake of 'inappropriate behavior' - minimaxir
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3390739/datacamp-ceo-steps-down-indefinitely-in-wake-of-inappropriate-behavior.html
======
minimaxir
Canonical post is here
([https://www.datacamp.com/community/blog/apology](https://www.datacamp.com/community/blog/apology))
but DataCamp is a shadowbanned domain.

The board of directors followed up:
[https://www.datacamp.com/community/blog/board-
update](https://www.datacamp.com/community/blog/board-update)

